# Switched Power Location for Aftermarket Heated Seat Install??



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

A few post's over at the Sonic forum have given me the inspiration to try installing the Dorman Universal heated seat kit 628-040 in the Cruze. 

I just got off the phone with their tech support person, and each heating element is 11.5" square, draws 6 amps on high, and while it doesn't have a high temperature shutdown. The tech support person mentioned it's designed for 115F maximum heat. 

Some questions:

Where would I easily obtain switched power for these seats? I'd like to pull it from the fuse box inside the car near the drivers left knee position. Or would I use retained accessory power circuits? I guess I need to identify these circuits and their power capacity within the box. Is there an easy way to add a circuit to this box without using a "tap device"? Not sure if I can buy a wire connector and actually use the integrity of the fuze box easily.

This kit comes with a high and low switch, that remains in the last position adjusted. This could be an advantage, or a disadvantage if the heat of the seat remains on with no one sitting in it. Is there a switch that returns to off upon removal of power? Maybe I want them to stay on, I'm just concerned about the seat overheating.

Has anyone placed one of these heater systems in a passenger seat with the passenger occupancy sensor? What type of sensor is used for this, and could I put a heating pad over it? 

Thanks


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

It appears the passenger occupancy sensor is below the foam pad, so I feel comfortable putting a heating pad ontop of the foam. 

SEAT ASM/PASSENGER CUSHION. Fits: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 4 DOOR NOTCHBACK | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick

These pictures appear to even show the "hog ring" tie points in the foam cushion. Anyone have experience or hints with how to cut these and replace them?

I've found some tools on Amazon, and if I have to deal with 20 ties per pad then maybe spending $30 for tools is worth it. 

Smurf- If you have any suggestions here please let me know. I think I have the confidence to tackle this, the question now is time!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The 2 power outlets in the center console between the seats are switched power .. there is a fuse outlet at the left side and can be accessed with an ad a circuit fuseable link ..

Good Luck ..


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

just cut the hog rings out and replace with zip ties

way common


----------

